# Is My Golden Too Long?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks lean to me, but he's definitely not blocky. Goldens don't finish filling out until they are around 2 years old, but he is probably already as tall as he is going to get. Is he neutered? Dogs who are neutered before they are physically mature tend to look lankier and narrower than dogs who aren't neutered until they are older. Once he gets a little older, his ribs will spring and he may broaden out a bit. His weight looks perfectly fine. It's much better to keep them lean.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Too long for what? For conformation competition? Probably. But who cares? He's neutered anyway, right?

For life? For handsomeness? For health? Absolutely not.

He does look like a leggy, narrow dog, but he's probably nice and fast, and being lean helps a dog to live longer and to experience fewer age-related diseases.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I think Cocasse is beautiful regardless!!!! My Lincoln is much longer than my other two boys...but again, I think he's beautiful and perfect to me!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cocasse is a handsome boy. Like the above posters said he will continue to fill out some until he is about 2.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He was neutered about 2 months ago when I adopted him. 

I guess I should have explained myself better in my orignial post. I was wondering if he was too long for his age in that perhaps his previous owners let him get too big too fast?


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

I bet he can run fast... like jwemt81 said year 1 to 2 is the fill in time. Good looking boy


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I think he looks great, in fact, I think he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

See pg 6 for a good reference on proportion, as well as angulation:
http://www.grcc.net/GRCCIllustratedBreedStandard.pdf

(Overall, this is an excellent presentation of the standard)

and to understand rears, see page 14 of the Lab standard:
http://www.doindogs.com/pdf/Lab_breed_std_Can.pdf

(This presentation is relevant in regards to terminolgy and some of the structural faults for Goldens, as well)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pointgold - thank you for those two excellent links. They are very informative and I have saved them for future reference.

Cocasse, my poor-bred Golden boy Mommy loves you to bits! Even though you would never be allowed in any show ring you will always be #1 in mine. 

I am more concerned now about his possibly developing HD. I am going to open up a separate bank account to be used only for this possibility in the future, though hoping that this does not come to pass.

PS: Thank you for the compliments on my beloved boy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Pointgold - thank you for those two excellent links. They are very informative and I have saved them for future reference.
> 
> Cocasse, my poor-bred Golden boy Mommy loves you to bits! Even though you would never be allowed in any show ring you will always be #1 in mine.
> 
> ...


Also understand that males neutered before 18-24 months of age do not mature with the masculine appearance that they would have if altered later.

Your boy has a sweet face and is a very lucky fellow to have found a loving home with you.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He's a handsome boy and he may not meet the standard for conformation but I bet he would make a great agility dog. Whatever he photographs well and that is important.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam was a very long and lean fellow. As your boy's coat comes in, it will give him a more filled out appearance and you won't notice his longish body. You boy's swayed back reminds me of my Sam. He had the same stance.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> He's a handsome boy and he may not meet the standard for conformation but I bet he would make a great agility dog. Whatever he photographs well and that is important.


he is handsome, and looks very sweet. I will say, though, that I'd be very concerned about a long-backed, straight stifled dog doing agility. He'd be at increased risk for injury.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I hadn't thought of that but then again I know Dachshunds that run agility. Maybe just for fun?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> he is handsome, and looks very sweet. I will say, though, that I'd be very concerned about a long-backed, straight stifled dog doing agility. He'd be at increased risk for injury.


Hmm...I hadn't thought of it before. Sam had what the Dr's described as a neuro condition that caused a delay from brain to hind quarters...could that have been caused by his overly long back? He was sway backed....
...the condition didn't appear 'til he was 10.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Muddypaws said:


> He's a handsome boy and he may not meet the standard for conformation but I bet he would make a great agility dog. Whatever he photographs well and that is important.


Thank you for the compliments. 

I wouldn't know the first thing about agility rings either. I'm afraid the only rings my dog and I will ever see will be the ones he leaves behind in the bathtub. 

I only really wanted a companion dog and Cocasse fits the bill exactly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is a beauty, he also reminds me of my Bobby, they could be twins. I will PM you.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

He's a lovely boy. He doesn't seem long to me as much as tall but then Jamie is a short golden. Cocasse is lean which is supposed to be good for avoiding hip problems.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> He is a beauty, he also reminds me of my Bobby, they could be twins. I will PM you.


June, thank you for the PM. I tried to respond but I got a message that you are not accepting PMs?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> I hadn't thought of that but then again I know Dachshunds that run agility. Maybe just for fun?


 
It's entirely different. They have obviously much shorter legs, and far more angulation front and rear. The threat of injury to them is actually far less than to a Golden with a long body, and long, under angulated front and rear assemblies. Dachshunds also are not require to jump as high. A well conditioned Dachshund is a rather athletic dog, made for bending and twisting into holes to retrieve Badgers. I understand that you are probably thinking in terms of back injuries. In well bred Dachsies in good condition (as opposed to the overweight, weak legged ones often seen at Grandma's house...) there are less back injuries than you would expect.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> I am more concerned now about his possibly developing HD. I am going to open up a separate bank account to be used only for this possibility in the future, though hoping that this does not come to pass.


Have you considered pet insurance? We just purchased some for both of our boys, and I feel much better knowing I have it. We went with Pet Plan and they do cover things like HD. I pay $20 for each dog.

Also - Bogey is very long and skinny like that too. It's just his build and his breeding. I will say that he is very easy to keep slender, which is nice.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Have you considered pet insurance? We just purchased some for both of our boys, and I feel much better knowing I have it. We went with Pet Plan and they do cover things like HD. I pay $20 for each dog.
> 
> Also - Bogey is very long and skinny like that too. It's just his build and his breeding. I will say that he is very easy to keep slender, which is nice.


I did look into pet insurance a while ago and I got a quote of nearly $50.00 CAD a month for Cocasse. I'm still debating about getting insurance or just putting money into a bank account instead.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> It's entirely different. They have obviously much shorter legs, and far more angulation front and rear. The threat of injury to them is actually far less than to a Golden with a long body, and long, under angulated front and rear assemblies. Dachshunds also are not require to jump as high. A well conditioned Dachshund is a rather athletic dog, made for bending and twisting into holes to retrieve Badgers. I understand that you are probably thinking in terms of back injuries. In well bred Dachsies in good condition (as opposed to the overweight, weak legged ones often seen at Grandma's house...) there are less back injuries than you would expect.


Now that I read this "duh" makes perfect sense. Now why didn't I think of that.... Thanks for the explanation, I love to watch little miniature dachshunds run, they are so cute.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Muddypaws said:


> Now that I read this "duh" makes perfect sense. Now why didn't I think of that.... Thanks for the explanation, I love to watch little miniature dachshunds run, they are so cute.


They are cute little devils... actually, my first purebred dog as a child was a Standard Smooth. She was EVIL. I loved her dearly  They are a frustrating mix of terrier/hound, stubborn as all get out, and difficult to train. But cute cute cute, for sure. I am particularly fond of Wires...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have always adopted older adults (5 - 12 yrs) so I don't have any experience with pups or young dogs, but i know babies (and I think Cocasse is still a bit of a baby) grow in weird stages and sometimes one area will grow a lot and the rest of the body takes a while to catch up.

Congratulations on your good looking boy who will give you many years of love and companionship. Taking in a rescue is rewarding in many ways - not the least that you get a wonderul companion who loves you dearly!

I saw your other thread with the stuffed toy. He sure is a good boy to bring you the toy instead of keeping it. My last golden almost got a little girl's teddy bear at a festival when I was being unattentive.:doh:


----------

